# swimming pool enclosure



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......... What kinda dimensions are We talking here,..??


----------



## grendon (Sep 20, 2007)

an oversight by me the size would be 24ft wide by 38ft long, forgot to mention wind not a problem as the pool area is well sheltered, one of the problems lots of spruce trees and cotton woods allways dropping needles or leaves in the fall
thanks glen


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

How about something like a portable Greenhouse type of structure,..??
I believe they can span the 24' alright....
With the wide range of possible coverings, it could be any color you'd like....

The only draw-back might be the Quonset Hut look of it.......


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I have been toying with the idea of a practical pool enclosure for awhile now, and i am thinking along the lines of a quonset hut style that can be rolled on tracks to uncover the pool when in use. 

The inherent problem with enclosing pools in the humidity, and the effect on the structure material. The pool we will build for our new home will have a salt system, and solar heat...and I am still thinking about placing it indoors totally.


----------



## grendon (Sep 20, 2007)

i think a quonset style is the most practical and possibly most cost effective and i suppose if i can find a supplier of a suitable covering material it shouldn't appear to quonset look alike, like the idea of rolling style to uncover the pool especially so that it doesnt overheat inside in summer and to keep humidity ok, but i would have to have one section slide into another as i don't have room to slide it all the way off the pool, any body got plans or suggestions of best way to achieve this. We are considering converting to salt but the enclosure is the project for this year and hopefully solar heating, have found a few sites which have some good ideas and tips about solar heat.Placing a pool totally indoors is great and having a salt system you wouldn't get the hint of chlorine smell associated with indoor pools, would it be attached to the house though, the only problems with salt i've heard are its corrosive affect on some stone, and the classic one near us in Calgary at the southland leisure centre where they converted their pool to a salt system but the pool there is also a large wave pool as well and they found with the wave action there was a certain amount of spray with it that traveled in and around the building and after a while rust was appearing all over the gym equipment and most stuff was going to have to be replaced costing thousands, not sure what has happened about that yet


----------



## thepoolguy (Jun 29, 2008)

*That wave pool*

I hear that your Leisure Centre is about to reopen. So, what was the story there? It sounds like it started out being a big enough job at $2.6 million, but balooned to over $10 million along the way. Do you know anything about the particulars? Was it all caused by salt damage?


----------



## grendon (Sep 20, 2007)

hi not really sure what is happening there, but what i have heard it was mainly salt damage and updating of pool and facility, didn't realise the cost had gone to 10K, i suppose it was in the Calgary Herald and the Sun, but we have moved south of Calgary now, so have lost touch of what is going on there now


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

please keep in mind this is just a suggestion.I once worked for a greenhouse/nursery the outdoor structures that we store plant and had starters in would be large enough to cover you area and then some also the covering we had was two layers so in the winter we had warm air blown in between the plastic panels.At a couple point at the top it was reinforced and had a water catch which we used to catch rain water for watering plant both ends had zipper flaps.I don't know if you like this ideal or not but the reinforced areas could hold a solar panel easy and the double layer would be plenty of protection.If it something you might like check with your local greenhouse on their set up and where they go their material you might even find one going out of bis. and get a real bargain, but its just a suggestion


----------



## setasai (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting thread. I am also currently in the market for a pool enclosure type of thing.

Sorry if this post gets long but here is where I am at for a DIY solution.

I was thinking about using PVC piping to build the dome style enclosure. I have a pool that is massive, 20x40 approximately and not perfectly rectangular but not curvy shaped. I saw some of those dome style enclosures using curved alumnium but found that to be too expensive and honestly, I dont really intend on spending that amount. My priority actually is like you I have a bunch of pine trees that are my neighbors who refuse to cut them at all and so during a windy day I find myself with a ton of needles in my pool. Normally that wouldnt be much of an issue but it is impossible to catch all of them and when they get to the filter, obviously its a problem. Anyway, so i'm thinking that if i use a 3/4 inch pvc and couple maybe 2 or 3 10ft pipes together i can generate an arch and through a series of couplers and T-connectors I should be able to make a decently sturdy dome style roof. Next thing that became a problem is that I have a slide on one side... unfortunately the side closer to the trees. Which brings me to the next point... It has to be higher than the slide... atleast high enough that i can seal it off from the slide and still have enough room to access the edges and clean the pool, that sort of thing.

Sounds like a massive enclosure. Another concern is what to use as the lining of the structure. At first I was considering a mesh style like those of window screens to allow for air and sunlight to penetrate so that in a windy day it wont get blown away. Another option is to have a thick plastic glued to the PVC frame which poses that same wind issue. I was also considering that if i use a plastic covering then what about fiberglass and bolt it to the frame... that would give some weight and strength to the structure.

Now in my head it all sounds great and dandy but my final concern is how would the city like it? Are the neighbors going to hate having such a massive structure in my yard? And just how massive does it have to be because lets face it... a 20x40... more like 18x39... is a massive pool plus diving board and slide poses several issues when it comes to height.

Those of you interested in what it looks like here's a pretty wide view of it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/setasai/3575956059/

Ideas anybody and especially locations for purchasing any of the materials that might come in handy would be of super help. Thanks


----------



## Andray Herron (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pool enclosure solution.*

I would recommend looking at an aluminum frame with a composite structural aluminum roof and vinyl film windows. Most people aren't aware of either product.

The roof panel can freespan long distances, are energy efficient, and can be made with skylights to keep the light in. They are load bearing and finished top and bottom. Just install them and be done. 

The vinyl pane window products are custom made, high strengh clear vinyl panels configured either as windows or as inserts. Either are removable for the season. 

I have been building and installing these products for years at my company.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Another thing to consider is a retractable pool cover. You would need to redo the coping around the pool to install the rails, and the motor and roll at one end.

Not only does it keep leaves out, but it protects against children and animals falling in.

Also, because the covers are dark, they help to heat up the water and/or conserve heat.

I know people here in Maryland with these sorts of covers that use their pools virtually year round.

I was looking for a picture of them (which you can find just by Googling "retractable pool cover") when I came across this, which looks like it might suit your needs:

http://www.rollacover.com/docs/productspooldonnelly.html


----------



## bobhin (Jul 21, 2012)

I am having a pool enclosure built. The contractor says that regular wood is okay. I was wondering if it should have pressure treated wood for the structure and/or the exposed roof trusses. Should the windows and doors be vinyl? What is the safest way to install electrical outlets for fans, radio, dehumidifier, etc.? What is the best material for the interior insulation and walls?


----------



## Cortez8100 (Aug 28, 2012)

bobhin,just go to the google and search from there.
You can take better ideas from there...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

"I was thinking about using PVC piping to build the dome style enclosure"


Just a heads up on PVC, it degrades over time from UV rays,aluminum would be better, once and done.


----------



## Cortez8100 (Aug 28, 2012)

bobhin,I did a google search the other day for this purposes.I found one site from there.Contains great information.Sure this will be helpful for you.
pool liners


----------



## aquashield2 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Aquashield*

Whatever you do, just don't bye any pool enclosure from AquaShield. Low quality, mine just collapsed under little snow. Is anyone else have the same problem with Aquashield?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... This conversation is over 3 years old,....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Over 3 years old but I found this to be very interesting.
Listed by one of the Smother Brothers.
http://www.rollacover.com/docs/productspooldonnelly.html


----------

